# Do your pets' names follow a theme?



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm sure similar questions have been asked, but do you name your animals according to a theme or group? If so, what are their names, and how do they link together?

For example: my bf's sister's cats are named Ernest (for Hemingway) and Verne (for Jules.) 

When I was younger, we had a family of strays in our backyard that we fed. I named them Guacamole, Salsa, and Taco.

Now I insist that my animals have people names, but my boyfriend wanted Disney, hence Ariel and Jasmine.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

great question! i've only had two cats, but lots of other pets like fish and birds.

our cats were not named in a 'theme'. Toma was a named we picked for our first female, Marsh (marshmallow) was named by teh breeder.

birds though is a different story. all our canaries were male, and all were named Kesha, including our current American Singer male. Without fail. LOL.. it's my mom's favorite name.

Our fish are not named in a theme either, just named after their personality. We have russian names, but roughly translated they are: 'mama', 'vacuum' and 'blue'.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I love Irish names - 3 of my cats are called Finn, Riley & Mackenzie.

I also went through a phase of Egyptian Deities. I had a foster cat called Isis, and called her kittens Ra, Freya (though I think she is Norse!), Anait & Mau. Isis' sister went to another foster home and was called Bast.

All my sisters rabbits are named after plants!

Ems x


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

my cockatiel is named Sora, it's either a native american name that means "Chirping Songbird" or a Japanese name that means "Sky"

my cat Lilly was named after a street we passed on our way home, i just liked the name when i was 10, now i hate it and wish i could change it, but she knows her name and comes when called, so i think it might confuse her.

my kitten Squee was named after the comic book by Johnen Vasquez

my hermit crabs are: Edana, Jupiter, Orchid, Saturn, Pherone, Tara, Calypso, Thrym, and i have one that's un-named because i don't know if it's a boy or a girl yet. 

Edana: Tiny Flame (strawberry crab)
Jupiter: Planet
Orchid: flower
Saturn: Planet
Pherone: husband named this one after a character he used to play in an RPG
Tara: character from the Drizt books, short for some long elvish name
Calypso: Planet moon
Thrym: Planet moon
and the un-named one will be either Nuria (female) which means Gods fire, or Hyperion, which was one of the titans in greek mythology, and also the name of a planet moon.

and all my goldfish and koi have oriental names, like Li Ming, Xue, Ping, Lien, etc.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

For many years we had typical pet names for our animals (ie: Socks, Whiskers, Pepper, Sissy, etc.). Now we prefer people names, but I think that is because when you get up to the number of pets that I've had...you tend to use up the names, lol.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Well, Kitty had a people name, but we forgot it and always called her Kitty...and eventually that just became her name.

Well, I didn't want her to be jealous when I got a new cat, so I couldn't name him anything other than something that meant "Cat". So my other baby's name is Thomas (i.e. Tom). I always call him Thomas though.

I've been thinking of getting a third, but I would have to name it something where the nickname for that name would be "Cat". I'm thinking Katrina or Katya. Except I wanted to get another male!


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

I go through phases naming cats at the shelter...authors, Greek Gods, obscure literary/legendary references, composers...right now, most of the cats are getting names out of Armistead Maupin novels, because I read six of them when the power was out a few weeks ago (Mouse, Mona, DeDe, and D'Orothea were last week's picks, and I am reserving Edgar and Anna for a special pair of siblings, should they ever turn up). Sick and elderly cats always get heroic, Biblical, or mythological names from me. About half of the time, cats have names before they get out on the adoption floor, and I just name the remaining ones as I come across them, so usually it's whatever's foremost in my mind that day.

Sometimes, though, a cat just looks at you and tells you his name, and there's nothing you can do except write it on the card, even if it's a big, strapping tom who wants to be named "Pookie." :roll: Assumpta pretty much named herself, too (I was toying with the idea of calling her "Butch" at the time because of her personality).

What's really pathetic, though, is how fast I've turned into Nat the Dog Walker from "Mad About You." I used to sit there and groan when he'd talk to the dog "Hey, Murray-Murray-Quite-Contrurray, Murray-Queen-of-Scots..." The first time I walked by a cage and said "Hey, Shadie-Sadie-Southern-Lady, Hey, Manda-Panda, Manda-Banana..." I could have cut my own tongue out. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm a believer in letting cats 'earn' their names. Both Elly and Punky were nameless for the first couple of weeks we had them.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

Our cats names complete a sentence. Our first two cats, brother and sister, were named for the woman we got them from who always is saying "too cute or what"? So, our female is named...Too Cute and the male is named Or What. We just got a third cat this past fall and have named her Is That. Soon we will be getting a cornish rex and that cat will be called No Way!

So all together they are...Is that too cute or what? No way!


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

I named my naked sphynx "Monte", after the movie 'The Full Monty"....no other explanation is probably needed :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Padunk said:


> I'm a believer in letting cats 'earn' their names.


Yes, that's best, but sometimes you have to wait. Rocket named himself within 5 seconds after I met him. Mellie I'm still not sure is right for her. And Tommy never did suggest a name to me. (That's why he's Tommy, ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: ) I've been thinking of changing his name to Attila, but that would violate my two-syllables rule. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm very Big into Anime so I named my second cat after my Favorite Anime Cat Kirara in Inuyasha but I mispelled it so he is Kilala. Sounds the same with an Asian Accent.

I REALLY want to name three kitties after Caspar, Melchoir, and Balthesar after the three wise men or to Anime Lovers the 3 super computers in Neon Genesis Evangelion.

My first cat was Pookie but she came with the name it was cute enough for me! :lol: 

It's like naming kitties is my practice before I have kids 8O


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

timskitties said:


> Padunk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a believer in letting cats 'earn' their names.
> ...


Well, with any luck, he's the one who doesn't pay attention when you're talking to him...then you can just say that you named him after the opera by The Who..."Tommy, can you hear me..." :lol: :wink: 

I try to stick to two syllables at the shelter, but every once in a while, you have to name a cat something strong like Galahad (a geriatric CRF kitty with a badly healed pelvic injury). D'Orothea has since been rechristened Dorothy, BTW. I think Assumpta is a teensy bit pretentious, myself...but that's what the cat ordered me to do, so it was beyond my control. Orders from the cat planet. :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Gudewife said:


> then you can just say that you named him after the opera by The Who...


Were you reading my mind???? 8O 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

At first we named our pets after alcohol: Bailey (Bailey's Irish Cream), Morgan (Captain Morgan). But then we got Sammi and she already had a name when we got her, so we kept it. Now we just name our pets whatever we feel like they are.


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

I've always wanted to name a cat "You **** Cat!" (with affection, of course). 

But none of my cats fit and they each kind of grew into the names I eventually gave them: Scuba, Rugby, and Hoover.


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

i want to get a black cat and name him/her "Lucky 13" after a song by Social Distortion.

*Bad Luck*

Some people like to gamble,
But you, you always lose.
Some people like to rock 'n' roll,
you're always singin' the blues
You gotta nasty disposition,
No one really knows the reason why,
You gotta bad, bad reputation,
Gonna hang your head down and cry...

[Chorus:]
You got bad, bad luck
Bad, bad luck
You got bad, bad luck
Bad, bad luck

_*Thirteen's my lucky number,
To you it means stay inside.
Black cat done crossed my path,
No reason to run and hide.*_
You're looking through a cracked mirror,
No one really knows the reason why.
Your enemies are gettin' nearer,
Gonna hang down your head and cry...

[Chorus:]
You got bad, bad luck
Bad, bad luck
You got bad, bad luck
Bad, bad luck

Some people go to church on Sundays,
others they pray at home.
You tell them that there ain't no God,
that they're better off standin' alone.
You're always scratchin' at the eight ball,
No one really knows the reason why.
You get to the top and then you fall,
Gonna hang down your head and cry.


----------



## alicia (Jan 4, 2005)

We name all of our pets after candy bar names for some reason.

Snickers (dog)
Twixie (dog)
Kitkat (cat)
MilkyWay<--up in heaven (hamster)
No name yet (hamster)


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Our cats names come from either their appearance or personality. i always wait for them to "tell" me the name they want. So they go like this:

*Ankhesnenamun Ketesh Merentiye*: Ancient Egyptian for Forever Beautiful Daughter of the Sun. We call her Ketesh for short. Ketesh means beautiful.

*Ninquetal*: Elvish for White foot. (she has 2 white toes on each of her front paws) we call her Ninque. Pronounced Nink.

*Halcyon*: Peaceful/serene. We call her Haly....she's just too sweet.


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

I had Not a Cat but Dog named "hay u" because that was all he responded to. We had a REALLY bad run of dog names in my family

Muffin, Biscuit, Pee wee/max (mutts, siblings)
Turbo ( too much american gladiotors, It was German Shephard)
Babo (means Idiot in Korean, Rott that barked at everyone but me and mom)
Hay U (Sharpei, chow mix)
Blackie ( I was YOUNG and it was black Lab)
Bus ( it was HUGE Rottweiler)
Sam, Butterscotch (mutts, siblings)
Husky (we thought he was a Husky and this was our first dog ever and my parents are immigrants and didn't know anything about dogs, turned out to be a lovely MuttI

That's not the timeline just the order I remember. My family used to own a junkyard.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

m_brane said:


> I've always wanted to name a cat "You **** Cat!" (with affection, of course).


Funny, my Uncle had a blue point siamese originally named Rocky, but eventually the cat was named "Dang" because he was always saying "That dang cat!"


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Noth Tierney and Teagan are Gaelic names. 

Tierney means, lord,
And 
Teagan mean Beautiful


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

I was orginally thinking that our pet names don't follow a theme, but after I think about it we have always gone w/ people names. Maybe not common people names, but people names none the less. We tend to stay away from cutesy names or names that are typical cat or dog names.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

> Do your pets' names follow a theme?


No. I watched each kitty, tried to figure out their personalities, looked thru a list of suggested names, and picked the one that seemed to best fit them.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Velvet is named after a character in a series of books by David Eddings, a fantasy author.
We also have a reef aquarium with fish named after characters on the Simpson's TV show. 
There is Krusty and Sideshow the two clownfish. 
They are joined by Monte, the purple firefish. The character's name is Monte Burns...burns...firefish...you get the idea. It works too, he is a tiny, skinny skittish fish.
Finally, Barney, the yellow assessor. Assessors are known for swimming upside down, sideway and look rather intoxicated. Barney on the Simpsons, tends to over indulge once in a while.


----------



## Headstar (Jan 17, 2005)

Clooney is named after George Clooney who I think is gorgeous!

Fudge was originally called Scooby, but then I decided that she looked like a big lump of squidgy fudge 

and Jasper is named after what Tom from Tom & Jerry was originally called - although we'd have been better off calling him Zebedee coz he won't stop bouncing about like a mad thing!


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

My two cats and dog have a name theme - Momo, Kiley and Toji - named after the Peach Girl series of mangas. I named them that not just because I liked the manga - but because I thought their names were very cute.

They all have first and last names (their last names they earn) - and I choose which one they go by.

I don't call Toji - Toji though - he goes by his last name: Halifax.

I think Kiley lives up to his first name more - so we use that.

I'm not sure what last name I want to give Momoko yet... I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Judy (Jan 22, 2005)

My daughter has three tux kitties they're named Ticker, Tock, and Tucker
AKA TICK, TOCK AND TUCK :lol:


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Lizzy picked her own name afer we had called her by several for about a month, and she would only look at us when we called her that one, hence she picked it. Chloe got hers just because she reminded me of a Chloe, and she has finally learned it. She was being called gretchen at her old place but she did not like it. Connor got named at the shelter and I did not see a reason to change it since he comes when you call him that. 

I prefer people names for my animals, but my rabbit is named Bunny because she likes it, and the goldfish is called Squidgy because that is what my daughter called it.


----------



## irishemt17 (Sep 8, 2004)

I also like Irish names, so I named my tabby Connor Jameson. We adopted a Devon Rex, whose name has been Devon Rex all his life (it's guesstamated that he's 15) but our next cat will have an Irish name!


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

horseplaypen said:


> I'm sure similar questions have been asked, but do you name your animals according to a theme or group? If so, what are their names, and how do they link together.


Well, all of my cats except one have "hockey names". :mrgreen:

The only reason Mickey doesn't have a hockey name, is because when I got him (almost 11 years ago), his ears were huge and black... and so I named him after Mickey Mouse. Plus, I was younger and not as into hockey as I am now.

So, my hockey boys are Tucker, Billy, Eddie and Marty. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

We use food names. Usually the names correspond to the cat's color.

Macaroni -- as in Kraft macaroni and cheese (beautiful orange kitten -- died 9/00  )

Snickers -- handsome grey tabby with chocolate brown undercoat, and white tummy for the nougat :wink: 

Pepper -- grey kitten -- pepper was the only gray food we could think of!

Pumpkin -- also grey, but we got her right around Halloween and we liked the two "P" names (Pepper is her sister)

I should mention that my youngsters picked these names, except for Snickers (my choice).


----------



## kattenkindjes (Mar 13, 2005)

Lovely to read all those different names and the stories behind it. Here´s how we named ours:

Ozzy was already named by the breeder. We liked the sound of it, but weren´t too sure about the name they gave his sister (Cleopatra). We started looking for other names and I came across some websites that give explanations as to what a certain name means.

Ozzy means -according to several of those sites- Gods Divine Power. 
My boyfriend reckoned we had to level that ... too much holiness in the house couldn´t be good :wink: 

I came across the name Akira, meaning Lady of Darkness. That would level it enough according to my boyfriend and on top of that ... it is the name of one of his favourite Magna comix.


----------

